# Kobe, Rondo Continue Bromance



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

> • Bryant is a huge Rondo fan and has openly said he plans to recruit Rondo to the Lakers. (Rondo becomes an unrestricted free agent this summer.)
> 
> So was this appearance by Rondo's breakfast buddy -- the two were spotted earlier this season having the most important meal of the day at The Paramount in Beacon Hill in Boston -- just a coincidence?
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/blog/los-angeles/lakers/post/_/id/41334/is-rondo-worth-kobe-recruiting-to-lakers


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I don't know how I feel about Rondo coming to LA. But he's better than anyone we've got now, though I am loving seeing the continued improvement from Jordan Clarkson.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

As a Celtics fan I'd rather not see Rondo leading the Lakers deep into the lottery and Philly to a top 6 pick.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

I don't really care if Rondo leaves, I'm already assuming he will. Just bothers me they talk about it so openly.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

kbdullah said:


> I don't really care if Rondo leaves, I'm already assuming he will. Just bothers me they talk about it so openly.


Kobe is going to get fined for this, right?


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

I don't know if they fine players for recruiting other players. Only front office people get fined for recruiting I think.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

kbdullah said:


> I don't know if they fine players for recruiting other players. Only front office people get fined for recruiting I think.


It is technically against the rules, but I believe that a player (or the players union) would have to bring forth an action against Kobe in order for there to be an investigation. I guess he figures he's bullet proof with that group.


----------

